# La touche dièse



## juliengoestony (26 Juillet 2008)

Mais où donc se trouve la touche dièze sur le clavier?


----------



## daffyb (26 Juillet 2008)

en haut à gauche&#8230; mais ça dépend de ton clavier&#8230; et comme on ne sait pas quel type de clavier tu as ça va être difficile de donner une réponse pertinente


----------



## DarkPeDrO (26 Juillet 2008)

juliengoestony a dit:


> Mais où donc se trouve la touche dièze sur le clavier?



Un peu plus d'infos sur ta config nous aiderais beaucoup...:hein:


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, au cas où ton interrogation ne porterait que sur ça :

dièse = #

On ne sait jamais.


----------



## juliengoestony (26 Juillet 2008)

J'ai le clavier normal livré avec un imac acheté il y a 2 ans. Comme ma question n'interpelle personne c'est que ce dièse doit bien exister. Pourtant j'ai regardé 10 fois le clavier et je ne trouve pas...


----------



## ceslinstinct (26 Juillet 2008)

juliengoestony a dit:


> J'ai le clavier normal livré avec un imac acheté il y a 2 ans. Comme ma question n'interpelle personne c'est que ce dièse doit bien exister. Pourtant j'ai regardé 10 fois le clavier et je ne trouve pas...


Pour un clavier Français sous la touche *esc* avec shift

@+


----------



## daffyb (26 Juillet 2008)

normal, ça ne signifie rien.
C'est un clavier français, belge, suisse, anglais, allemand ??
Sinon, c'est sur le même touche que @ en haut à gauche pour un clavier azerty Apple
[mode détente]
c'est pas des lunettes qu'il te faut, c'est un chien
_Merci Coluche
_[/mode détente]


----------



## demougin (26 Juillet 2008)

pour daffy : c'est plutot "de quand ..." que "à quand ..."


----------



## juliengoestony (26 Juillet 2008)

Même avec un chien spécialisé et qui sait lire je ne trouve pas. Il n'est pas sur mon clavier. C'est un clavier suisse QWERTZ. A la place il y a ça: § (c'est le caractère qui signifie paragraphe, j'espère qu'il s'affiche sur vos écran comme sur le mien). 
Il y a sûrement une fonction pour avoir la liste des caractères spéciaux. Comment l'obtenir? Merci de m'aider encore.


----------



## ceslinstinct (26 Juillet 2008)

juliengoestony a dit:


> Même avec un chien spécialisé et qui sait lire je ne trouve pas. Il n'est pas sur mon clavier. C'est un clavier suisse QWERTZ. A la place il y a ça: § (c'est le caractère qui signifie paragraphe, j'espère qu'il s'affiche sur vos écran comme sur le mien).
> Il y a sûrement une fonction pour avoir la liste des caractères spéciaux. Comment l'obtenir? Merci de m'aider encore.


Tu utilise *Visualiseur de clavier* qui est fait pour ça.

Préférences Système/International/Menue saisie

Enfin on sait que c'est un clavier SUISSE, il aura fallu du temps pour qu'il s'explique.

@+


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Juillet 2008)

Les...claaaviiers... suiiissses... ils sooont leents aussiiii? :rateau::rateau::rateau:

EDIT: post qui sert à rien... je sais...


----------



## twinworld (26 Juillet 2008)

pour faire le # je fais la combinaison de touches "alt (ou option)" et "3"


----------



## daffyb (26 Juillet 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> pour faire le # je fais la combinaison de touches "alt (ou option)" et "3"



Petite précision, le 3 qui est en haut du clavier, en dessous des touches F1 F2 F3 F4 , pas celui du pavé numérique


----------



## juliengoestony (26 Juillet 2008)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé. Y pas le feu au lac ne nous énervons pas.
Merci!:love:


----------



## toune9320 (19 Septembre 2008)

juliengoestony a dit:


> C'est bon j'ai trouvé. Y pas le feu au lac ne nous énervons pas.
> Merci!:love:



salut, je suis l'heureux acquéreur d'un macbook pro depuis peu de temps et suis encore en train de chercher comment "taper" dièse au clavier.

Le clavier est un clavier suisse français QWERTZ. Sous la ouche ESC en haut a gauche se trouve la touche qui donne § ou ° avec shift.

Si vous avez une idée, merci d'avance...


----------



## toune9320 (19 Septembre 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> pour faire le # je fais la combinaison de touches "alt (ou option)" et "3"



bon, je viens de comprendre le pourquoi du comment !! si Spaces est activé les raccourcis pour changer de bureau sont aussi alt + 3 pour le 3eme bureau!!!!! une fois desactivé Spaces, la combinison alt + 3 correspond bien à # http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## ceslinstinct (19 Septembre 2008)

toune9320 a dit:


> bon, je viens de comprendre le pourquoi du comment !! si Spaces est activé les raccourcis pour changer de bureau sont aussi alt + 3 pour le 3eme bureau!!!!! une fois desactivé Spaces, la combinison alt + 3 correspond bien à # http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/smile.gif


Bonsoir

Je vient de regarder les 57 claviers  Suisse Français utilisé par Apple et aucun ne correspond a ta définition.

Heureusement que tu as trouvé.

Bienvenue parmi nous.

@+


----------



## bompi (20 Septembre 2008)

toune9320 a dit:


> bon, je viens de comprendre le pourquoi du comment !! si Spaces est activé les raccourcis pour changer de bureau sont aussi alt + 3 pour le 3eme bureau!!!!! une fois desactivé Spaces, la combinison alt + 3 correspond bien à # http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/smile.gif


Dans les options de Spaces, tu peux choisir la touche CTRL plutôt que ALT.


----------

